# Sold My Old Truck -97 Nissan Pick up



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Sold My Old Truck -97 Nissan Pick up, (over 225,000 miles).....:crying:
So another Nissan Fan bought it, and was going to remove the Cat, and ERG, and fix the transmission...
Those were my biggest problems, the ERG, the Cat, and multiple codes, and Transmission finally crapped out...

But wanted to post a final note, and say thanks for the help these last few years with help on some of the 
ERG, 
the Harmonic Balance er, the transmission, and ECU code problems that Some of you guys help me with..

After a few weeks and month's searching on line and making phone calls.....:nerd:

I got a good deal on Craig's list for a slightly newer truck, and sold my old truck on Craig's list...I wasn't looking for any thing in particular, motorcycle, bus, mini van, what ever that ran.


Peace ! 

Shunt Trip..


----------

